# Clomid for PCT



## AllesT (Apr 15, 2018)

*Clomid for PCT*

Clomid is one of the known options for PCT. It?s earned its reputation for a number of reasons. Clomid or Clomiphene Citrate is considered an HPTA (hypothalamic pituitary testicular axis) stimulator. It?s also an efficient anti-estrogen. From this alone, one could gather how it reduces the number of estrogen in the system.

It was first created to help women who have low-fertility issues. With the numerous effects it has, it became more known in the bodybuilding world as ?the one? used for PCT.

Clomid is what they consider as a SERM (Selective estrogen receptor modulator) and it works by binding the receptors so estrogen can be removed from the body.

And it because it properly stimulates the pituitary glands, you?ll be able to encourage the body to properly produce the needed testosterone. Since you?re done with the cycle, you should let your body rest and recuperate. The side effects could also be significantly diminished.

It?s also something that will prevent you from losing all the muscle gains and mass you?ve acquired through training. When you?re using the proper methods and following the right PCT program recommended for you, it?s not difficult to maintain what you?ve gained and be free of the side effects.


----------

